# Storm observations..post your backyard observations..



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 2, 2007)

4:00AM Observation from Allentown PA..

Temperature: 21 degrees
Humidity: 85%
Wind: Calm

I just went outside to check out the snow. It's currently snowing moderately and with no wind the snow is evenly distributed. On my car there's 1+ inch of snow. On a scale from 1 to 10...1 being cold smoke powder and 10 being pure slush, the snow is a 4..pretty light so far with mainly small crystals as opposed to big popcorn sized flakes. Not very good snowball making snow..but it will change...I'll make another observation sometime this morning..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 2, 2007)

8:00AM report...

Temperature.. 22 degrees
Sky conditions..Mostly cloudy.

Since my 4:00AM report it only snowed about 1/4 of an inch. The snow is still pretty light maybe 8-9% moisture content. I just drove about a mile to get some food and the roads are a mess. secondary roads are tracks of ice among the snow. Since the temperature is 10 degrees below freezing..the heat from the cars tires are melting the snow and then it's refreezing. Primary roads are also pretty sketchy right now dumbass drivers tailgaiting. Warmer air has moved into Western PA and has changed the frozen precipitation to rain. I'll be curious to see how long the below freezing temperatures last and when a changover to sleet and freezing rain occurs.


----------



## JD (Dec 2, 2007)

10 AM in Stowe.  Overcast and COLD as a witches tit in a tin bra.  It was 2 degrees last night.


----------



## WJenness (Dec 2, 2007)

10:00AM - Whitman, MA (30 mi S of Boston)
23 degrees... cloudy... it feels like snow...

I.AM.EXCITED...

-w


----------



## AMAC2233 (Dec 2, 2007)

Looking like a 1 hour of snow/one night of NCP/one day of rain event here in Boston...maybe it will accumulate to a half inch.

When was the last time we got an-all snow event down here? None last winter. It's quite depressing, even if NNE is getting pounded.


----------



## Greg (Dec 2, 2007)

23 degrees and on and off (very) light snow since about 9:30 am.


----------



## JD (Dec 2, 2007)

Flakes falling.  Wouldn't say it's snowing, but there are flakes.


----------



## Justin10 (Dec 2, 2007)

Plymouth, NH: 19 degrees and overcast at 12:10pm....snow's still pretty far away:sad:


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 2, 2007)

31 degrees here on cape cod, and it smells and feels like snow! damn cold for a christmas parade though.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 2, 2007)

13:35 pm, 24 degrees, cloudy. Expecting 2-4 of snow and ice by tomorrow.

Gonna head up to WA around 4 for some quality time on the beginner slopes with my daughter.


----------



## mlctvt (Dec 2, 2007)

Essex CT, near the coast and CT river.  1:45PM just started snowing, 27 degrees, calm


----------



## JD (Dec 2, 2007)

3:30.  Just made some curry pork chops.  Fueling up.  Still overcast with a few flakes.  22.6 degrees.


----------



## skibum9995 (Dec 2, 2007)

Hooksett, NH - 19 degrees at 6:36 PM. It's been snowing lightly since about 5:20.


----------



## skidbump (Dec 2, 2007)

Lleft belleayre at 4 pm was tuning to freezing rain..Got 3 or 4 inches during day


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 2, 2007)

34 as of now and light snow with freezing rain most of the day.


----------



## Greg (Dec 2, 2007)

22F and not much happening right now. Spent the day doing the right of every New Englander: the brush burn pile! I also had a bunch of pallets from the masonry project over the summer and lit those up too. It was a nice way to spend the day outside. Toasty by the fire, and cold any more than ten feet away. Various little snow and sleet events came and went all afternoon. No real accumulation but the driveway turned white.


----------



## ckofer (Dec 2, 2007)

I was on the edge of Mt Sunapee at about 6 pm tonight and it was snowing pretty hard. Drove back to my home on the seacoast where nothing special is happening.

Here is what WMUR is displaying right now for a prediction:


----------



## Zand (Dec 2, 2007)

Had a dusting earlier, now a bunch of sleet. Just like last year.


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 2, 2007)

Cloudy and 23F here at Sunday River, but we expect 3-4" by morning, 6-10" during the day and 2-4" monday night.


----------



## Justin10 (Dec 3, 2007)

Game on in Plymouth, NH - 1:15am moderate snowfall with a temperature of 21 degrees


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 3, 2007)

My unscientific window observation here in Ashland is about three inches so far at 5:30am


----------



## Euler (Dec 3, 2007)

Monday 5:45 AM in the Mount Snow Valley.  About 3-4 inches so far with another several inches predicted through today.  School is closed today.


----------



## KingM (Dec 3, 2007)

A few inches on the ground in the MRV (MRG is already saying 3-5), and we're just getting the brunt of it now. Yahoo weather is giving a range of 10-15 inches more through tomorrow morning, with additional snow showers tomorrow afternoon. Even the low end would be fantastic, as it would mean SB and MRG would be looking at 20+ inches.


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 3, 2007)

Moderate snowfall here at sunday River with 2-3" thus far.


----------



## Greg (Dec 3, 2007)

No snow accumulation here, just freezing rain. :roll:


----------



## KingM (Dec 3, 2007)

You gotta move to the North Country, Greg. If anyone belongs in the land of 250+" a year, it's you.


----------



## JD (Dec 3, 2007)

3-4 in town.  Still saying 4-8 more.  Stowe is reporting 5-7 so I would guess we are looking at a foot by tonight on the hill.  Off to shred 'till I'm dead.


----------



## salsgang (Dec 3, 2007)

4" on the ground in Freeport, ME - coming down pretty good. 28 degrees - we will see how much changeover we get today.


----------



## MichaelJ (Dec 3, 2007)

Looks like 2 inches on my car here in MA, one town over from Nashoba. I'd say Wachusett's report of 3 new inches is totally believable considering they're not far but a lot higher than I am.


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 3, 2007)

Greg said:


> No snow accumulation here, just freezing rain. :roll:


 
How bad is the freezing rain, I see the Tolland has an ice storm warning. My wife barely made it out of Bradley, not that it did much good.


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 3, 2007)

South Ridge at Sunday River at 8:20am:


----------



## Greg (Dec 3, 2007)

KingM said:


> You gotta move to the North Country, Greg. If anyone belongs in the land of 250+" a year, it's you.



Easier said than done. My window of opportunity to do so has passed as we are pretty well established in NW CT.



loafer89 said:


> How bad is the freezing rain, I see the Tolland has an ice storm warning. My wife barely made it out of Bradley, not that it did much good.



Not bad really, at least in my area. Probably just a coating to a 1/4". Roads were fine, just slushy.


----------



## tjf67 (Dec 3, 2007)

We got about 2 inches in L.P.  It is snowing and raining it changes back and forth.  It was 33 degrees at 6:30 this morning.    I think there is an inversion going on as it is colder in Plattsburgh than it is in Saranac Lake.  If you are looking for feshies the dacks are not going to deliver on this one. Guess I am working a full day


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 3, 2007)

We are about to go out for the day to ski in some powder, hopefully it will help to cheer Warren and I up a bit.

He is down in the dumps with his uncle's death last night.


----------



## billski (Dec 3, 2007)

*9am Monday*

Rte. 128 @3N, about 3 inches on the ground, drizzle, no ice.  Highways wet, at speed.
Rte 3N @ Nashua - about 3 inches, drizzle.  Highways, all lanes open, wet at speed.  Secondary roads hard pack, looking a bit shiny and feeling a little slippery.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 3, 2007)

On teh ST Lawrence River in  Northern NY ------------Just came in from plowing overnite  6 in fall @9 am  more today  --its still snowing here and whats down is really GOOD base with MORE to come today -yee haa


----------



## ajl50 (Dec 3, 2007)

Looks like the warm air made it pretty far north
Opps. 
Oh well
looks cold from here on out


----------



## KingM (Dec 3, 2007)

Really coming down harder and harder the last hour or so. Just finished my second round of shoveling the decks and it's already piling up. I checked out the radar a few minutes ago and there's a heavy band of snow running the entire length of the Green Mountains. The mountains must be absolutely getting annihilated right now.


----------



## Justin10 (Dec 3, 2007)

Definitly have some moisture building back in here in NH.  Snow was almost at a stop, then over the course of an hour picked up a lot.  Now there are biiiiiig flakes and its piling up very quickly with about 8" or so on the ground now.


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 3, 2007)

It's snowing fairly hard here at Sunday River and we are probably approaching 10" of new snow.


----------



## Zand (Dec 3, 2007)

We had about 2" overnight before it turned to freezing rain this morning. It flattened anything we got last night and glazed everything. We just had a decent band of snow move through which added a half inch. That band is gone, but there's a chance for more snow showers tonight. Overall, we got some white which is nice. Not a lot of snow, but it's a much better start than last year.


----------



## KingM (Dec 3, 2007)

The radar is interesting in that it looks like eastern VT has dried up for some time now while that band along the spine of the Greens is still going strong. I just got back from my third bout of shoveling and it's still coming down strong, even down here in the valley.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 3, 2007)

KingM said:


> The radar is interesting in that it looks like eastern VT has dried up for some time now while that band along the spine of the Greens is still going strong. I just got back from my third bout of shoveling and it's still coming down strong, even down here in the valley.


Nice!! Keep us updated through out the evening.


----------



## billski (Dec 3, 2007)

*Nashua NH*

For those making the commute north, Nashua NH highways in NH are clear, running at speed.  snowy stuff has subsided.  I will go out and step in in in about an hour.


----------



## KingM (Dec 3, 2007)

Still coming down at a little less than 1/2" per hour, but the nature of the snow has really changed in the last few hours. It's a lot lighter, more like Champlain Powder. Looking at the map and that persistent band of snow along the Greens, just to the east of those big lake effect bands off Ontario and Erie, I wonder if this isn't some of what's happening.

No snow at all east of the Northfield Mountains until you're in the upper tip of NH. Northern Maine looks like it's getting absolutely crushed and that big, dark blue circle is not even moving. That low must have settled in for the long haul off the coast.


----------



## JD (Dec 3, 2007)

Not snowing in town.  Was until 7 or so.  Dumping until 3ish.  Got 8-10 in town.


----------



## jaja111 (Dec 3, 2007)

Western NY area: 1 to 2 inch an hour snowfall rates of lakes, where it has all gone I do not know (winds 25-35mph gusting to 45mph). 1 inch on ground and snowing all day. 

Sucks.


----------



## KingM (Dec 4, 2007)

Looks like it stopped right after I posted that last message. It looked like about 13 inches down here. MRG posted 14-16 on the mountain. I was thinking they'd more like 20, but it still was a darn good dumping for early December. Feels like February weather out there.

edit: Sugarbush is saying 14" in the last 24 and 20" in the last 48.


----------



## noski (Dec 4, 2007)

KingM said:


> Looks like it stopped right after I posted that last message. It looked like about 13 inches down here. MRG posted 14-16 on the mountain. I was thinking they'd more like 20, but it still was a darn good dumping for early December. Feels like February weather out there.
> 
> edit: Sugarbush is saying 14" in the last 24 and 20" in the last 48.


 I live at about 1750' and had about 18".


----------



## KingM (Dec 4, 2007)

noski said:


> I live at about 1750' and had about 18".



MRG is now saying 16-20, but that seems pretty conservative. Better that than a 2 footer elsewhere, I guess.


----------



## Justin10 (Dec 4, 2007)

around a foot in plymouth, a loon reported 14" and waterville valley reported 18"


----------



## JD (Dec 4, 2007)

Mad River was amazing today.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 4, 2007)

a foot down so far and still snowing in NNY


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 4, 2007)

Sunday River got 12-14" by my estimate. Here at home we have a hefty 1/2" of snow on the ground.


----------



## Greg (Dec 4, 2007)

~18" at Killington as of this afternoon.


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 5, 2007)

It's snowing very lighly here in Coventry and 28F. It's been very cold here with a high of only 28F today and 26F yesterday. The local lakes are freezing over.

Lots of ice on the tree's in Hartford.


----------

